# Malaysia/Brazil???



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

I will soon be headed to Malaysia and then Brazil for the company I work for. Has any one had a chance or heard how the fishing may be? I do not know how much time I will have off but billfishing might be something to look into.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know about the fishing, someone will jump in or go on line. If you need a day or two you can always develop a symptom that causes you not to fly for that day or so.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Billfishing in Brazil is fantastic. There are many very large blues, but not much pressure. There aren't many charters either, but the fish are there. From what I understand, the seas are big and bumpy.



Send me a pm if you want some contacts.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

There is a port town just north of Rio call Vitoria, this is where a few big game charters are located. The resources are pretty much untapped. Large Blue marlin and gigantic bottom fish can be found. They say this section of the Atlantic is rough. Good luck, post a report


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'll see what i can round up when I get there. I'll post from down there.


----------

